
Show HN: How fast can you read code? (infinite Python practice programs) - trprt
https://trprt.io/python-practice-problems-ifs-loops-control-flow
======
trprt
After tutoring beginners for over 6 years, I realized that a major weakness in
the way programming is taught is that beginners don't get to practice reading
code enough. I made this site to randomly generate python programs for the
user to read and figure out the output. It can be configured based on the
student's level of ability, e.g. you can include or exclude different variable
types, and the difficulty levels gradually introduce more complex statements,
like if/elif/else, loops, and nested loops. There are three different
exercises currently: control flow (this submission's link), boolean
expressions, and functions.

I've been using this with one of my students during development and it seems
to have helped. He certainly got faster at reading code, and I think the skill
has transferred over to writing code as well.

~~~
cinntaile
It probably works well to learn Python as well, although the learning curve
would be pretty steep. Cool idea, I tried it out.

------
dave_sid
Really depends how well it was written and how complex what it does is. Hard
to give a number. Spaghetti code is slow to read. Well written code with well
named functions is faster. Reading the code from the mood landings would be
slow.

